# [lm-sensors] Sensors manquant  (résolu)

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

Je viens de trouver la configuration qui va bien sur le wiki lm-sensors pour mon home-net-server-top-percolateur: Jetway NC92-330-LF

Avec un noyau vanilla+grsec en 2.6.32 (support des modules désactivé, tout en dur), ok pour les températures CPU (driver coretemp):

```
$ sensors

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:       +40.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)                  

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +45.0°C  (crit = +90.0°C)                  

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +45.0°C  (crit = +90.0°C)                  

coretemp-isa-0002

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 2:      +45.0°C  (crit = +90.0°C)                  

coretemp-isa-0003

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 3:      +45.0°C  (crit = +90.0°C)   
```

Par contre, rien côté sensor carte-mère (Fintek F71862FG), contrairement à ce que l'auteur de la page wiki obtient.

Côté lm-sensors je suis en 3.1.1, et sensors-detect voit bien le chip de la carte-mère, mais se vautre en voulant charger un module (le driver est en dur de toute façon, cf cond noyau plus bas). Comme de toute façon aussi, il n'y a pas de module à charger via le script init de lm_sensors, j'aurais pensé que ce n'était pas important.

```
# sensors-detect 

# sensors-detect revision 5729 (2009-06-02 15:51:29 +0200)

# DMI data unavailable, please consider installing dmidecode 2.7

# or later for better results.

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): 

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD K10 thermal sensors...                                  No

Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         No

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal and voltage sensors...                       No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): 

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Fintek'...                       No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Fintek'...                       Yes

Found `Fintek F71862FG Super IO Sensors'                    Success!

    (address 0x295, driver `f71882fg')

Some systems (mainly servers) implement IPMI, a set of common interfaces

through which system health data may be retrieved, amongst other things.

We first try to get the information from SMBIOS. If we don't find it

there, we have to read from arbitrary I/O ports to probe for such

interfaces. This is normally safe. Do you want to scan for IPMI

interfaces? (YES/no): 

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (yes/NO): 

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): 

Using driver `i2c-i801' for device 0000:00:1f.3: Intel 82801G ICH7

FATAL: Module i2c_i801 not found.

Failed to load module i2c-i801.

Next adapter: intel drm CRTDDC_A (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 0500 (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): 

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `f71882fg':

  * ISA bus, address 0x295

    Chip `Fintek F71862FG Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

Warning: the required module f71882fg is not currently installed

on your system. If it is built into the kernel then it's OK.

Otherwise, check http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices for

driver availability.

No modules to load, skipping modules configuration.

```

Extrait de la conf' noyau:

```
CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

```

Ceci étant, vu que j'ai a priori tous les drivers en dur dans le noyal, et la conf quiva bien dans /etc/sensors3.conf, je ne m'explique par pourquoi je n'ai que coretemp qui me sors quelque chose.

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Par défaut dans mon 

```
/etc/sensors3.conf
```

 pour ton chipset je n'ai que ceci:

```
chip "f71882fg-*"

    label in0 "+3.3V"

    label in7 "3VSB"

    label in8 "Vbat"

    compute in0  @*2, @/2

    compute in7  @*2, @/2

    compute in8  @*2, @/2
```

Donc peut-être qu'en y rajoutant à la suite:

```

   label temp1 "M/B Temp"

   label temp2 "CPU Temp"
```

ça peut résoudre ton soucis, en tout cas je l'espère... Ou plus si tu souhaites plus de paramètres, et si ton chip les gère [ Voir les exemples des autres chips de ce même fichier ! ]....

Est-ce que I2C_CHARDEV est activé dans la partie Devide Driver > I2C Support ? Je ne sais pas si ça joue mais dans le doute ça coute rien d'essayer. Chez moi il est activé ! 

[ÉDIT] Ahhh pardon, oui il l'est bien, je l'avais zappé lors de ma première lecture... /me s'autoflegelle ...   :Embarassed:  [/ÉDIT]

Voilà c'était ma modeste contribution ...! En espérant que ça puisse t'être utile ! 

@+.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ah tiens, peut être une nouvelle piste:

```
[    1.099658] f71882fg: Found f71862fg chip at 0x290, revision 18

[    1.099771] ACPI: I/O resource f71882fg [0x290-0x297] conflicts with ACPI region IP__ [0x295-0x296]

[    1.099776] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
```

Huuhuuu?

Qu'est-ce que je peux y faire?

----------

## guilc

J'en suis aussi victime sur mon portable, sans possibilité de le résoudre.

Contournement : restaurer l'ancien comportement du kernel pré-2.6.32 : passer "nmi_watchdog=0" au boot

----------

## El_Goretto

Yuuuuh!

Résolu grâce à pappy!  :Smile: 

Grâce à ce thread plus précisément: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-802632.html

Où on apprend qu'il faut mettre en option noyau au boot:

```
acpi_enforce_resources=lax
```

Et du coup, c'est la fête aux sensors (section f71862fg-isa-0290 qui manquait):

```
# sensors

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:       +47.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)                  

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +52.0°C  (crit = +90.0°C)                  

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +51.0°C  (crit = +90.0°C)                  

coretemp-isa-0002

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 2:      +51.0°C  (crit = +90.0°C)                  

coretemp-isa-0003

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 3:      +52.0°C  (crit = +90.0°C)                  

f71862fg-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

Vcc3V:       +3.39 V

Vcore:       +1.17 V

   NB:       +1.50 V

+ 5V:        +5.00 V

+12V:       +12.32 V

5VSB:        +5.09 V

VDIMM:       +1.95 V

VSB3V:       +3.30 V

Vbat:        +3.20 V

CPUFAN:        0 RPM  ALARM

SYSFAN1:       0 RPM  ALARM

SYSFAN2:       0 RPM  ALARM

CPU Temp:    +47.0°C  (high = +85.0°C, hyst = +81.0°C)  

                      (crit = +65.0°C, hyst = +61.0°C)  sensor = transistor

Sys Temp:    +29.0°C  (high = +85.0°C, hyst = +81.0°C)  

                      (crit = +100.0°C, hyst = +96.0°C)  sensor = transistor

??? Temp:    +34.0°C  (high = +70.0°C, hyst = +68.0°C)  

                      (crit = +85.0°C, hyst = +83.0°C)  sensor = transistor

```

----------

